# Hoedspruit



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello,
Does anyone know of a reasonable way to get to Hoedspruit without a car. I am currently in Cape Town but can easily fly or bus to the North. I found a shuttle bus that leaves Johannesburg at 6:00 a.m. (a bit early), and I know I can fly, but that is very expensive. The bus that is listed on the Hoedspriut website does not seem to go there anymore. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

deborah13 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know of a reasonable way to get to Hoedspruit without a car. I am currently in Cape Town but can easily fly or bus to the North. I found a shuttle bus that leaves Johannesburg at 6:00 a.m. (a bit early), and I know I can fly, but that is very expensive. The bus that is listed on the Hoedspriut website does not seem to go there anymore. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


Have you checked out the bus company Intercape or Greyhound? I think those would be you best options.


----------



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Have you checked out the bus company Intercape or Greyhound? I think those would be you best options.


Yes, I have checked InterCape, Greyhound, Translux, and City to City. None of them seem to go even close to Hoedspruit, which really surprises me. I thought Hoedspruit was quite a tourist destination so I would have thought there would be more transportation to it. But there I go being logical again - oh dear.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

You can but the problem is u have to use taxi. I mean the kombi. So just forget about it. First thing as a tourist in south africa u must think about the sefty. I advice get a car from jhb air port.


----------

